
Would You Pay $30 a Month to Check Your Email? - gwintrob
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/27/technology/superhuman-email.html%20https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/27/technology/superhuman-email.html
======
ziddoap
> _In my case, Mr. Vohra spent a full hour teaching me how to use the app’s
> features. Superhuman, which plugs into your existing email account, works
> with only Gmail and Google G Suite addresses for now, but the company plans
> to expand to other providers soon._

I'm certainly not paying $30/mo for something I need an hour long tutorial
just to use, to replace something I'm quite satisfied with.

> _But there are bells and whistles that I hadn’t seen before. Like “instant
> intro,” which moves the sender of an introductory email to bcc, saving you
> from having to manually re-enter that person’s address. Or the scheduling
> feature, which sees that you’re typing “next Tuesday” and automatically
> pulls up your calendar for that day._

Cool features, but worth $30 to save 5 seconds here and there? Not for me, at
least.

> _Superhuman promises to help V.I.P.s get through their inboxes twice as
> fast. Partly, that’s because every command has a keyboard shortcut, so a
> busy power broker never has to waste precious seconds reaching for the
> mouse_

Could this not be accomplished with AHK or something similar? I'm not
positive, but I feel like it could.

> _“We have the who’s who of Silicon Valley at this point,” Superhuman’s
> founder, Rahul Vohra, told me in an interview. The waiting list is actually
> 180,000 people long, he said, and some people are getting desperate._

Perhaps I'm just out of touch, though. Those are some fairly substantial
numbers.

------
Zekio
I would rather pay 30 bucks a month to not have to check my email

